# Dr Kirks Scratch FREEE Woodturners Polishing Wax



## Fireengines (Nov 4, 2012)

I was a bit skeptical when I purchased Dr Kirks Scratch FREEE Woodturners Polishing Wax from Craft Supplies USA. 

Over the past few days, I tried in on three acrylic pens and can say this stuff is amazing! 

As the instructions say, I sand to 320 grit, apply the wax with a paper towel, buff with a clean rag, and it looks as though I have gone through the entire cycle of Micro-Meshing and polished. I am still trying to figure out what lathe speed works best. 

Considering the amount you use for pens, it will last for a very long time. 

For better results I still polish with Hut Ultra Gloss Pen Polish. 

I have not tried it on wood yet.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Nov 4, 2012)

Good to know! Thanks for sharing. Please post your finds on wood and speeds!


----------



## Fireengines (Nov 4, 2012)

I thought photos would help:  Dr Kirks Scratch FREEE Woodturners Polishing Wax


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow very nice and quick result. 
Only thing is that I won't anymore  be able to brag to my customers that "to get this finish, you need 18 steps of sanding"


----------



## StephenM (Nov 4, 2012)

Ulises Victoria said:


> Wow very nice and quick result.
> Only thing is that I won't anymore  be able to brag to my customers that "to get this finish, you need 18 steps of sanding"




Pace off 18 steps and keep your sandpaper there.  Then you won't have to change your story.


----------

